# Taking Vitamin E May Increase the Risk of Stroke



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Taking Vitamin E May Increase the Risk of Stroke If you’ve been taking vitamin E supplements for their antioxidant power, hoping to reduce your risk of cardiovascular disease, you may want to reconsider. New research suggests you could be increasing your risk of suffering hemorrhagic stroke. The study, published in the British Medical Journal, involved [...]

*Read More...*


----------

